# Najde sheep / New pic



## Naef hajaya (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2010)

What fabulous looking animals!!!!! I want some!!!!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 9, 2010)

Just out of curiosity - are those bred with any of the Shami goats with the heavily slanted nose?  These sheep and those goats seem to have the same facial structure.


----------



## Poupoulles (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow!!! What fantastic looking sheep. They look like they can live on nothing...


----------



## 4-HKid (Jan 8, 2011)

wow, those are very different looking but very cool!!!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 8, 2011)

Whoa. I want some!


----------



## country freedom (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't like those faces!
Love Love those bodies, and - I want some!


----------



## elevan (Jan 8, 2011)

What an interesting looking breed of sheep!


----------



## RustyDHart (Jan 8, 2011)

I love these sheep....I really love my Scottish Blackface....BUT...I think I could make room for these as well....I loved the colored ones....whites are nice too.


----------



## puredelite (Jan 8, 2011)

Very different looking indeed! What are they used for? My guess they are not for meat, so must be for their long hair(wool?) Have a classic Roman nose!


----------



## elevan (Jan 8, 2011)

I just looked them up cause I was curious about them:

The Najdi or Nejdi is a breed of domestic sheep native to the Najd region of the Arabian Peninsula. Though it is primarily raised in Saudi Arabia, Nadji sheep are also present in Kuwait, Jordan, Oman, and Iraq.

The Najdi has a distinctive appearance that has even been celebrated in Saudi "sheep beauty pageants" not unlike livestock shows and sales in the West. They are a very tall breed, averaging 76-86 centimeters (30-34 inches) in height at the withers. They have long, Roman nosed faces with drooping ears. Ewes are polled and rams may be either polled or have scurs. They are generally black with white faces and white on the legs and tail. Top Najdi ewes can sell for 20,000-30,000 Saudi riyals ($5,300-$8,000 USD), while rams which can sire many more offspring can fetch hundreds of thousands.

Najdi are highly adapted to life in desert conditions, though it is less drought tolerant than some breeds, such as the Awassi. Though its meat may be consumed locally, it is especially valued for its milk and long, straight wool.


----------

